#    -

## 88

,  .      .   -   3  .      .      ?

----------

,     .     . ?

----------


## 88

- .         -  ____  " 1"  ,  ____.   \ ___      ,  ____, ____,  / " 1"  -  ___
-       .   ?

----------

> \ ___


/   30101810400000000225?
   /   ?

----------


## 88

" 1"    -    / 13.  153001749.    " / " 1"  -  3023181030000000136"

----------

.    ,      .  .
:   1
 :  
 044525225 (  ) 
/ 30101810400000000225
 ,     /,   .    3023181030000000136 
 :       ...(13 ).... ....... ..
..       :Embarrassment:              .

----------


## 88

.    .  .

----------


## Larik

.   ( )
       .  .   ,  ,   ,    ....    .     ,      .    2   -   2   ""  1111111    " - "  11111 / 00000000.  
    ,      .
       .

----------


## Installer

!
    .
    :

---

   ʻ                                
, 220028, . , . , 12-31
/ 3012024123018 (  )(RUB)  
 . , . , 6, : 153001117
     RUB:
/ 30111810300000000010    () 115054, . , ., 45,  044583267,  30101810400000000267,  7717002773 (   , ..   ,        , ..        ), SWIFT: INVJRUMM
: 190918729, : 378466107000

---

       .     .?   SWIFT?      .       (Excel,   .)   . , !!!!   :Wow:

----------


## Installer

,        , .

----------

044583267

 30101810400000000267

 7717002773(        ,   0000000000)

/ 30111810300000000010

 :
{VO11050PS    }    ʻ : 190918729       .. / 3012024123018  
 . , . , 6  153001117

----------

044583267

 30101810400000000267

 7717002773(        ,   0000000000)

/ 30111810300000000010

 :
{VO11050PS    }    ʻ : 190918729       .. / 3012024123018  
 . , . , 6  153001117

----------


## .

,   
  :
 ""
RUR 1111111111
 "-"     .,  153001270
 101555555 / 30111810100000000221
  "-"  
/ 301........  044525593
 7728168971

   :
 :
 "-" .  
/ 301.....
 044...
:
 "-"     .
/ 30111810100000000221

      .         "   ",          (((     ??

----------

.      ?        .

----------


## .

-  ,       .    ,   -      -     ,           -   .   ,    -       ....

----------

-  ?        ,  ,   .     ,                     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-.   -  ",      .."      (((

----------

:
 191...

- :
  " "
7702000406  044525219
\ 301018-----------219
 :
 " -"  2..
\  301118-----------159
 153001272
 301........95 (13 )

----------

> ,  .      .   -   3  .      .      ?


  -  ,   : , /,/, ,    
 -   
 :
     ,        (  ,    )    (    ) " " ( )

----------


## 2009

.      ?

----------


## 2009

?          ?

----------

